# More new items from Regner (Live steam and other)



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, the fun of the Spielwarenmesse

http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/aktuelles/neuheiten_2010.php


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 04 Feb 2010 09:59 PM 
Ah, the fun of the Spielwarenmesse

http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/aktuelles/neuheiten_2010.php

Morning, Garrett - got my name down for that cute little beam engine, me!!

The showman's engine looks pretty neat, too, except that is badly in need of rubber tyres all-round. I used to help out firing two of these in our village here, BTW. Still got the scars on both arms from the Garratt, too.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

This thing looks cool! (1850 euros or $2532 USA), 
in some of the pictures it has manual drain cocks, 2 cylinder 


http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/aktuelles/neuheiten2010/25900_adler.php


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's hope they decide to build the cars that go with it. Here's a pic of the reproduction "Adler" built in 1935.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

I see the Kittle has made a reappearance in a new paint job. Those are fun little engines when they are done correctly, absolute hair-pullers when they are not. The Adler is certainly interesting, especially since it has 2 double acting cylinders jammed in the framework. The walking beam stationary engine may be big enough to make it into a boat...hmm


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By seadawg on 05 Feb 2010 09:58 AM 
Let's hope they decide to build the cars that go with it. 



Well Dave,
If not, you can always pick up some from the Marklin set.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

I actually really like the dampf triebwagon


http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/aktuelles/neuheiten2010/25650_uerikonbaumabahn.php


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

"Fossily" or "Max" look like a lot of fun. A nice DeWinton look.


----------



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

I have never bought from Regner but I am interested in several of those items. Was that speeder steam powered? 

Does anyone know if these are kits or ready to run? Also do they ship to the US or do they have a dealer here?

-Adam


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Anthony Duarte on 05 Feb 2010 12:08 PM 
I actually really like the dampf triebwagon


http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/aktuelles/neuheiten2010/25650_uerikonbaumabahn.php

Here's the previous version they released in 2006:

http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/aktuelles/neuheiten2006/kittel_dampftI riebwagen.php 


They are a lot of fun and fairly easy to build. The Kittel I assembled had some fitment problems with the window frames, but the new release shouldn't have any problems seeing as there are no frames to put in! I really like this new version better than the Kittel, much more subtle.


They are small too, a 1:32 PFE reefer or AAR boxcar is taller and longer than the dampf triebwagen is.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 05 Feb 2010 03:39 AM 
Posted By Spule 4 on 04 Feb 2010 09:59 PM 
Ah, the fun of the Spielwarenmesse

http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/aktuelles/neuheiten_2010.php

Morning, Garrett - got my name down for that cute little beam engine, me!!

The showman's engine looks pretty neat, too, except that is badly in need of rubber tyres all-round. I used to help out firing two of these in our village here, BTW. Still got the scars on both arms from the Garratt, too.

tac
www.ovgrs.org 

Yeah, I can remember seeing several large stationary engines in a museum as a child, have loved them since.

A lot of interesting fodder. I have two e-mails to Regner (in German) in the past three weeks with yet no reply, but I bet the toyfair is to blame.


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By csinc on 05 Feb 2010 01:21 PM 
I have never bought from Regner but I am interested in several of those items. Was that speeder steam powered? 

Does anyone know if these are kits or ready to run? Also do they ship to the US or do they have a dealer here?

-Adam 


Hi Adam,
If by "speeder" you mean this one: http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/a...i_30mm.php then it is electric.

Most of Regner's products require some assembly, ranging from a few minutes with a screw driver to many hours of advanced kit building. It maybe possible to buy the models pre-assembled, for a premium, others may have more experience than me... I enjoyed putting together a Saxonia kit for a friend.

In the US, the exclusive importer is Ken Johnson at the Train Department. He has not updated his site to include all the new items yet, but you can Email him for a quote and delivery time.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By dwegmull on 06 Feb 2010 08:19 AM 
Posted By csinc on 05 Feb 2010 01:21 PM 
I have never bought from Regner but I am interested in several of those items. Was that speeder steam powered? 

Does anyone know if these are kits or ready to run? Also do they ship to the US or do they have a dealer here?

-Adam 


Hi Adam,
If by "speeder" you mean this one: http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/a...i_30mm.php then it is electric.

Most of Regner's products require some assembly, ranging from a few minutes with a screw driver to many hours of advanced kit building. It maybe possible to buy the models pre-assembled, for a premium, others may have more experience than me... I enjoyed putting together a Saxonia kit for a friend.

In the US, the exclusive importer is Ken Johnson at the Train Department. He has not updated his site to include all the new items yet, but you can Email him for a quote and delivery time. 

To tell the truth, you will have a lot more fun building the easy-type kits than you think. The instructions are clear and you'll learn a lot about the workings of a real steam engine from accomplishing this small task for very little effort. The more complex models DO require some careful thinking and very precise assembly, but are still easily attainable by most people handy with small files, clearing-out-hole taps and a solid piece of heavyweight glass for lapping bits of the steam chests and for frame building where necessary. The usual range of small tools, like a precision set-square, some Swiss files and a good set of metric nut-runners and wrenches is also useful.

You can balance his by the fact that Regner WILL build it for you, but figure on between 100 and 150% mark-up for the privilege. In other words, your 2000eu kit will cost you about between 4000 and 5000eu built and ready to run.

The 'Heidi' loco from the RhB is a remarkable model, and the example that I know was built by Rod Blakeman over here in yUK - around 4500eu built by Regner. you can see it on YT by tagging Heidi regner pandyr ...

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a quick translation of the Regner blurb about this contractor's locomotive - 

This model is intended for our light railway programme. The chassis is made from brass and the motor housing from a pewter casting. The contractor's loco is driven by two Faulhaber motors - one motor is used to turn the diesel engine flywheel and the other drives the little loco by means of a chain. The model is ready-to-run and may, if required, be supplied with an ESU decoder. Press the control button, and the motor starts up and the flywheel rotates just before the loco actually moves. A single-cylinder diesel engine sound costs 119eu extra. 

Technical data: 
Gauge 30 mm 
Weight 360g 
L/B/H: 104/55/86 mm 
2 Faulhaber Motors 
Leather seat 
The engineer figure is not included. 

This so-called Feldbhan system uses 30mm track gauge - exclusive to Regner and a couple of other very high-priced specialist makers in Germany, and is not, AFAIK, re-gaugable. As you can see, it s VERY small. 

Hope this helps. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I liked that little railbus too - I even resized the photo so we could all drool... I wonder what it costs?


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 06 Feb 2010 10:09 AM 
I liked that little railbus too - I even resized the photo so we could all drool... I wonder what it costs? 










1.790,00 €, roughly $2,500 usd. That's not including shipping I believe.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget if you are outside of the EU, you can deduct VAT, as listed on their own site. So knock off another 19%, or multiply the price by 0.81 and then the current Euro-Dollar exchange.

http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/bestellung/index.php

For US sales there are no other taxes or import duty (model railways).


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 06 Feb 2010 11:10 AM 
Don't forget if you are outside of the EU, you can deduct VAT, as listed on their own site. So knock off another 19%, or multiply the price by 0.81 and then the current Euro-Dollar exchange.

http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/bestellung/index.php

For US sales there are no other taxes or import duty (model railways). 

$2025 plus shipping.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

For US sales there are no other taxes or import duty (model railways). 


$2025 plus shipping 

Phew. When do they have a sale ??


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 07 Feb 2010 10:28 AM 
For US sales there are no other taxes or import duty (model railways). 


$2025 plus shipping 

Phew. When do they have a sale ?? 
Why should they have a sale? They can sell everything they make many times over. For many people in Germany they keep more change than that in the car to pay Autobahn tolls.









tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, think about the steam railbus with the the EBT M-1 style body. 

Larry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

about the steam railbus with the the EBT M-1 style body 
Larry, 

Exactly. I've been wondering if it could be converted to a 2-axle power truck with a longer coach body. Maybe the whole steam motor and boiler would have to be pivoted inside a longer coach! 

Keeps me amused in stalled traffic.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 08 Feb 2010 09:50 AM 
about the steam railbus with the the EBT M-1 style body 
Larry, 

Exactly. I've been wondering if it could be converted to a 2-axle power truck with a longer coach body. Maybe the whole steam motor and boiler would have to be pivoted inside a longer coach! 

Keeps me amused in stalled traffic. 
IMO it would be a lot more cost-effective to get the Regner De Winton loco and use that as a basis for a railcar.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

sorry.

tac


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 08 Feb 2010 10:21 AM 
sorry.

tac 
About what tac? No need to be sorry for a good suggestion.
N


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By livesteam5629 on 08 Feb 2010 11:25 AM 
Posted By tacfoley on 08 Feb 2010 10:21 AM 
sorry.

tac 
About what tac? No need to be sorry for a good suggestion.
N



Not the suggestion - the double post that I had to delete. My grandyeb came along and pressed the 'send' again while me and ig were arguing about something else.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By seadawg on 05 Feb 2010 09:58 AM 
Let's hope they decide to build the cars that go with it. Here's a pic of the reproduction "Adler" built in 1935.









The Regner site notes that they will be making the decision in the coming weeks as to whether or not to produce the passenger cars as kits.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

tac, americanizing the Regner carbody was thought #2. Probably more cost effective, but I wanted to see if Pete was paying attention. 
So, now I'll ask--Pete, any update on the M-1 project? Just what I need right now, another project. 

Larry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

any update on the M-1 project
Rather than highjack this Regner thread (more than we already did,) I sent you an email mentioning that our pal, Durango Dan, had a short write-up recently. *http://120pointme.blogspot.com/2010...gauge.html*. 

Also try *EBT-in-Fn3 website*


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Granted, it was 1983 when I saw it, but wasn't the EBT M-1 powered by an external combustion engine? I do not remember it being a steam railcar.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe the EBT M-1 is internal combustion DeWinton engine.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

EBT M-1 is internal combustion DeWinton engine 

Yes, I'm not sure what an "external" combustion engine would look like! 

From the 1:20 blog: 

"In an unusual example of prototype imitates scale, the East Broad Top Railroad of Orbisonia, PA took delivery of what amounted to a full size craftsman kit. A collaboration between the J.H. Brill company of Philadelphia PA and Westinghouse, it was to become a gas-electric powered riveted steel railcar, similar to a cut down Brill Model 250, powered by a six cylinder power plant originally designed to power naval airships. The unit was driven by four 75 HP 600 volt DC traction motors, with enough power to pull a full sized EBT coach behind it."


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

A steam engine is a classic example of an _external_ combustion engine.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking in, typing ex, as others were saying it was (and incorrectly it does seem) steam powered....
Now if we can just get an _eternal_ combustion engine. 

Oh wait, I had one and sold it, an OM617, still had hone marks at well over 350,000KM!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like traindept.com updated their website with the 2010 locos and engines, pictures and prices. I like the looks of the Betty and with the little Max loco, I don't think you could build an engine that cheap 
counting time and labor also. 

Bruce


----------

